# Adding port to cyclone



## Yurgus (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello, everyone.
Upgrading my dust collector with a cyclone and now wonder if anyone comes up with that issue before.. I have to split outlet into two branches. Would it make a difference if it splitted by wye at the output or would it be a way to add another output port right at the cyclone. Branches are going in non standard angels and wondering if adding port will be better then bunch of wye's and elbows?


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bad idea to add a "port" to a cyclone. A cyclone works by velocity differential between the heavier and the lighter as they are spun around the central tube as gravity and air flow move them downwards. Introducing a "port" as shown will disrupt the flow and greatly reduce the efficiency of the cyclone. Best laterals introduce the side flow on the taper.


----------



## Yurgus (Jul 28, 2017)

Seems like a big NO. Got it. Thank you, Larry.


----------



## Yurgus (Jul 28, 2017)

Before I quit being stupid I'd like to hear any suggestions if second port may be added in here.=)


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

You can do that with probably little affect on it. It will not change the amount of air being pulled through unless the bigger, main inlet wasn't being fed enough to start with. I'm assuming this is a pull through as opposed to a push through. Since the air flow area of a cyclone is fixed, restricting the inflow too much will cause a drop in velocity in the taper and therefore less separation of the finer particles. 
I prefer pull through systems where the fan only handles clean air. The air travels through the cyclone, then through the filter media, then though the fan. The fan vanes can be designed to be more efficient and move more air per unit of input energy. Reducing the pressure differential across the filter media is also a cheap way of getting better efficiency. Increase the filter area, use a different media or clean more often to get the most out of your system.


----------



## Yurgus (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you, Larry! You've been a big help.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yurgus,

I see a couple of issues with what you propose. First your angle of the added port is 45 degrees off the entrance port so if both are open you have a collision resulting poor cyclone performance. Second, if only one is open the added port will enter the cyclone in a reduced port size (lower velocity) at an abrupt angle to the side of the cyclone. That impact right at the entrance will cause turbulence inside the cyclone causing a disruption in the intended airflow (reducing performance/efficiency). Most system designers suggest a section of straight pipe before the cyclone to eliminate turbulence as debris enters the body. If you have to wye into the cyclone do it as far away from the entrance as possible.

Hope that helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## Yurgus (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you. I figured not to ruin a good piece and will go the way it should .=)


----------

